
Roaring 20s Superhets - jhallenworld
http://www.duanesradios.info/
======
scottlocklin
Superhets were pretty rare in the 1920s. All kinds of wacky and wonderful
forms of tuning and amplification were used in that era of radio (as someone
below mentioned, to avoid RCA patent infringement), and of course the
aesthetics of the machines were top notch. Collected them for a while myself,
though you rapidly run out of room for such hobbies.

Here's some eye candy for folks who are interested in the aesthetics of the
era:

[https://www.radioblvd.com/20sRadio.html](https://www.radioblvd.com/20sRadio.html)

~~~
jhallenworld
I like the Atwater Kent models 35 and above- they have the same controls as
modern radios: a single dial for tuning even if they are TRF receivers.

Norman Rockwell had one:

[http://wd4eui.com/Pictures/Antique_Radios/AK35_NRockwell.jpg](http://wd4eui.com/Pictures/Antique_Radios/AK35_NRockwell.jpg)

------
Aloha
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190819150125/http://www.duanes...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190819150125/http://www.duanesradios.info/)

@dang it'd be great if we had an archive link to load the index of versions
from archive.org

------
PopePompus
Is there any difference between a heterodyne receiver and a superheterodyne
receiver?

~~~
rhinoceraptor
Heterodyne is a signal processing technique, and superheterodyne is an
application of that for radio tuning.

This video is a great explainer (and I also highly recommend every other video
on the channel):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz_mMLhUinw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz_mMLhUinw)

------
jhallenworld
They were nearly all home built from kits to avoid RCA patents.

